# Interval Match for Disney today



## jmatias (Jan 7, 2009)

Just got called from Interval that they had a match for 2 bedroom at SSR for mid-August.  

Was surprised to get the call since DVC moved over to RCI.  Anyway, some of those requests may still get a match from Interval.

Ended up declining the unit as this was for my friend and she had decided to just rent some DVC points for her stay as we thought the trade wouldn't come through.

Jen


----------

